# On which Mac OSX versions does Photoshop 7 work?



## motherdesigner (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone know on which Mac OSX versions Photoshop 7 works? I have it and want to sell it. I tried to sell it on Amazon, only to have it returned because it did not work on the person's newer OSX version. I want to sell it with the specification of which systems it works on. Thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2009)

Well here are the specs at the sale when it came out.



> PowerPC G3, G4, G4 dual, or faster processor
> Mac OS 9.1, 9.2, or Mac OS X 10.1.3
> 128 MB RAM (192 MB RAM recommended)
> 320 MB hard disk space
> ...


----------



## motherdesigner (Aug 28, 2009)

How do you know all that?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 28, 2009)

A very simple Google search:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=photoshop+7+mac+system+requirements


----------



## fryke (Aug 28, 2009)

*applauds the use of lmgtfy.com*


----------



## cheesehoof (Sep 9, 2009)

Under Snow Leopard 10.6, my Photoshop 7 no longer works.


----------



## fryke (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, errh... I wouldn't have expected it to...


----------



## cheesehoof (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah, i'm suprised that it lasted this long. i just came across this thread
and thought that knuckleheads like me might want to know before making
the upgrade to 10.6


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 9, 2009)

cheesehoof said:


> yeah, i'm suprised that it lasted this long. i just came across this thread
> and thought that knuckleheads like me might want to know before making
> the upgrade to 10.6



This has been said MANY Times before here, Snow Leopard Compatibility Wiki. Contribute to it and help other Mac users.


----------



## cheesehoof (Sep 9, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> This has been said MANY Times before here, Snow Leopard Compatibility Wiki. Contribute to it and help other Mac users.



ah! thanks, i wasn't aware of the wiki.


----------



## motherdesigner (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheeshof, seriously? I called 1-800-APL-CARE. They told me that it would work on anything up to Tiger, and on Snow Leopard. Did it work a while and then stop working, or did it never work?


----------



## cheesehoof (Sep 13, 2009)

It stopped working immediately after upgrading to 10.6, and still doesn't work after 10.6.1. Apple suggests contacting Adobe. =p


----------

